# LaDue Series 07....



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Just noticed next years schedule was posted, VERY NICE!!!
3 Opens along with 6 qualifiers plus Championship. Looking forward to next April!


http://dobass.com/2002schedules.html


----------



## CrappieCrazy (May 25, 2006)

It says if your not 18 which i'm not it says you can be with an adult or approved by an adult what exactly does that mean.Thanks.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

You fish with an adult and you should be good to go, I know there are some Father/Daughter teams out there that fish these events. But I'm sure Nip will see this and chime in with the definate answer for you.


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

i believe you can get something signed by an adult or guardian.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thats exactly correct.

Crappie- if you are interested in fishing without a parent, or an adult that your parent authorized you to fish with, your parent can give approval by way of completing emergency medical forms and a formal release of my liability.

I enjoy seeing the young bucks come out and beatup the bigbass boys! We have had several past teams of just teenagers and solo teens fishn' and numerous adult/teen and younger fishn'.

Keep me posted if there is anything further. Glad you all are pleased with the changes for 07'

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

If I can line up a boat...
I will be fishing the circuit...
Nip got any deals???


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

i would love to fish theses tournies but don't have a boat . so if anyone needs a or wants a partner please pm me thanks


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

Cant wait for it, I plan on attendning as many as I can, except I just have to get my trailer fixed and maybe a more powerful automoblile. I dont know if a Ford Tempo will hold up for sure.lol


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

I can't wait . It's gonna be a long winter .

* flips senko into a bucket , repeats *


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

Heyjay...... if for some reason your dad cant fish a tournament, lemme know


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

it's not winter yet. get back out there heyjay and give me a report!


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm going Wed. Thurs. Fri . . Until the guides start freezing up , I'll be there . 

Water is up and the bouys in front of the spillway and the creek are gone . However , I got an on the water inspection from the state boys . So they are still around . 

They took down most of the wooden posts in the main lot . The guy told me they are going to try to get people to park next to each other and not in front of and behind . No plans to pave it , though . They tore the old shitter down and no new plans other than the pot-a-potty , which is gone .

I'm building a rockpile .... location undisclosed .   

Have you been out ?


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

hopefully friday. might be the last trip this year  . huter's been chasin them steelies, might have to tag along for that. rock pile huh? maybe i should follow you with the ol gps.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

last I was out lado water was near spring pool and VERY flippable- whats it like right now heyjay??? 

You are definately in tune !!! Your scaring me for next year!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## youngpro (Nov 12, 2006)

hi im kind of new on here and i was just wondering if someone would be able to tell me how i join in the tournies i am 19 my friend is 18 and we have a boat we just need a trailer.any info on who to call or a web link would be nice and if any1 knows where i can find a trailer let me know thx.oh yeah is it only 2 people per team or 3?

thx josh


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

http://www.dobass.com/bass.html
follow the links. 2 people per team.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> last I was out lado water was near spring pool and VERY flippable- whats it like right now heyjay???
> 
> You are definately in tune !!! Your scaring me for next year!!!
> 
> ...


Still at spring pool and still very flippable . Saw the Kitson's out Thanksgiving day . Those guys don't quit .


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Heyj- They killed them at lado last turkey day- made me jealous!!! This is when the fishn gets GOOD- esp with this unbelieveable wether- better than April!!!!

YoungPro- keep me posted if you have anything specifically to be answered regarding the info that was linked to you for lado. I direct the events and will walk you through anything that your unsure of. Hope it works out for you to fish with us for 07'!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## CrappieCrazy (May 25, 2006)

Coul you send me some of the info i would need to sign up. Plus i am under 18 so i would need the things for my parents to fill out.Thanks


----------

